# I love how intelligent we SASers are...



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Everywhere else I go on the internet I run into so many people that don't know how to write coherently and with decent grammar and punctuation... but that isn't the case here, everyone seems to know how to write so that other people can actually understand what they are saying without getting a headache... I think that is one of the reasons why I enjoy this forum so much. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's probably because most of us worry about our grammar, so our post has to be perfect before submitting it =/


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

haha maybe...


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I've met people who can't be bothered to write beyond basic legibility yet are extremely skilled / intelligent in their professions.

And then there are people who have learnt English as another language and aren't that good with it but are also exceptional individuals.

I think judging others by their spelling is the exact same thing as judging a book by its cover, it's unreliable, although at times it may be a good indicator, I wouldn't judge on that alone.


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I feel smart now. I think it's because most of us obsess over our posts before we post them. They must be perfect.


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure it has something to do with obsessing over grammar and punctuation, but the fluency and the thoughts expressed show that we, on average, are overall quite intelligent.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

except me-my grammar is dreadful.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> except me-my grammar is dreadful.


Well it's not really a matter of having perfect grammar, because I know I don't, but writing in a way that is easy to read, which you always do.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 13, 2010)

*guilty*

Consider me guilty on obsessing over replies. I consider myself no more intelligent than the next person. In fact, I am quite hard on myself because I do not have a college degree. Don't misunderstand that I consider everyone without a college education dumb because I have meet some extremely intelligent people without degrees. I just feel that way about myself.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know, I've seen a lot of SASers that were incapable of writing out a coherent sentence. 

I don't think it has anything to do with having SA, but more the people themselves. Some of us just can't stand "chat speak". I know I can't. Especially since your words are all you have to adequately express yourself on the internet.


----------

